# [GEN] Wood County Woman Suspect Of Running A Puppy Mill Is Sentenced - WSAW



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wsaw.com/home/headlines/18435054.html&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEzdOpPri7r6Y8gM2shsnd-LdCnXZag">Wood County Woman Suspect Of Running A <b>Puppy Mill</b> Is Sentenced</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>WSAW, WI -</font> <nobr>Apr 30, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A 64-year old wood county woman will spend 30 days in jail and three years on probation. Darlene Reno pleaded no contest to four counts of mistreating <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

